# Bodos Gerüchteküche



## ChrisStahl (8. Mai 2014)

Fragen und Antwortspiel mit dem Chefkonstrukteur Bodo Probst von Radon Bikes.
Technische Fragen, Einstellungsstipps, News,…..es gibt nichts, was der Meister nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

OK, dann mal los..
Trailbike mit vorne 140, hinten 130mm, vorne 29 Zoll, hinten 27,5 -why not Radon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Gibt es bei Radon auch das PI x Daumenmaß ->  Körpergewicht x 0,2 = Druck im Dämpfer in bar ? Natürlich muß dann noch die Feineinstellung erfolgen.


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> OK, dann mal los..
> Trailbike mit vorne 140, hinten 130mm, vorne 29 Zoll, hinten 27,5 -why not Radon?



Yes, ich warte auch schon darauf daß es mal ein Bike mit unterschiedlichen Laufrädern gibt. Wenn es beim Enduro fahren Sinn macht, dann sollten die Vorteile auch beim Fahrrad zu spüren sein...wann kommen die ersten Prototypen von Radon ?


----------



## haekel72 (9. Mai 2014)

Die Liteviller machen das schon Länger^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

Ja, ab XL  na gut, kochen wir mal weiter ohne Bodo-mit-Salz-in-der-Suppe


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja, ab XL  na gut, kochen wir mal weiter ohne Bodo-mit-Salz-in-der-Suppe


Bin eben aus den Urlaub zurück gekommen Melde mich Morgen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## help (11. Mai 2014)

Ich wär ja mal auch für was mit 130-140mm Federweg(vllt. auch vorne 140/110 und hinten 130-135mm) in 27,5". 
Allrounder und von der Geo bitte schön agil und spritzig zum fahren.
Gewicht unter 13kg bitte


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Mai 2014)

help schrieb:


> Ich wär ja mal auch für was mit 130-140mm Federweg(vllt. auch vorne 140/110 und hinten 130-135mm) in 27,5".
> Allrounder und von der Geo bitte schön agil und spritzig zum fahren.
> Gewicht unter 13kg bitte





haekel72 schrieb:


> Die Liteviller machen das schon Länger^^


Sorry mit keinen der Vorschläge erreiche ich die von unseren Hersteller geforderte Stückzahl aber man kann z. B. aus den Slide
150 ein Rad machen mit einer 140er 650B Gabel und hinten 190er Dämpfer ist 135mm und 26" Hinterrad dann auch durch den
stabilen Rahmen so was sehr Gut kann .


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2014)

Ja aber 26" ist doch angeblich "tot"...daher müßte es in Richtung 29" vorne und 650B hinten gehen...somit ein serienmäßiges 29" umrüsten und hinten kleiner machen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ja aber 26" ist doch angeblich "tot"...daher müßte es in Richtung 29" vorne und 650B hinten gehen...somit ein serienmäßiges 29" umrüsten und hinten kleiner machen.


Da ich mit der 100kg Grenze kämpfe bin ich kein Fan von 29" das ist für Bergflöhe super aber für Schwergewichte alles andere
als super. War ja auch nur eine Möglichkeit die ich Aufzeigen wollte , habe ja für 15. ein leichtes Swoop mit 650B vorn und Pike
mit 26" hinten gemacht und deswegen bestimmt 3x auf meinen Geisteszustand geprüft wurden.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einem AM-Hardtail? 29", 120-130mm Federweg, etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, nicht zu kurz, niedriges Ober- und kurzes Sitzrohr. Ähnlich dem Trek Stache oder dem Kona Taro, nur eben Radon-typische preiswert und gut ausgestattet. Und mit Variostütze serienmäßig sowie breiten TL-Felgen...

Das wäre ein Bike, was für die, die es bringen, die Hometrails wieder spannend macht und das man außerdem gut als Einsteigerbike platzieren kann.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Mai 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem AM-Hardtail? 29", 120-130mm Federweg, etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, nicht zu kurz, niedriges Ober- und kurzes Sitzrohr. Ähnlich dem Trek Stache oder dem Kona Taro, nur eben Radon-typische preiswert und gut ausgestattet. Und mit Variostütze serienmäßig sowie breiten TL-Felgen...
> 
> Das wäre ein Bike, was für die, die es bringen, die Hometrails wieder spannend macht und das man außerdem gut als Einsteigerbike platzieren kann.


Ich bin dabei wenn es euch gelingt Radon bei zu bringen das so was in ausreichender Menge zu verkaufen ist.


----------



## emek (12. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei wenn es euch gelingt Radon bei zu bringen das so was in ausreichender Menge zu verkaufen ist.


Ja. Klingt interessant.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei wenn es euch gelingt Radon bei zu bringen das so was in ausreichender Menge zu verkaufen ist.



Wie können wir das tun? Und was ist eine "ausreichende Menge"?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. Mai 2014)

Ist sowas wie ein "Swoop 175 7.0  2013" als Neuauflage denkbar?

Also Stahlfedersetup für den Park, mit guten Komponenten zu kleinem Geld?
Die aktuellen Swoop scheinen mir sehr auf Enduro/Tour getrimmt.


----------



## fub (12. Mai 2014)

Alurahmen mit Steckachse, Shimano 2x10 SLX Gruppe mit Bremsen, breites kurzes Cockpit, einstiegsvariante ohne Variostütze um Preis und Gewicht tief zu halten. Steife Gabel mit Absenkung (z.B. Pike wie kreativ^^). Dazu stabile Laufräder mit breiten Felgen. Um es preislich interessant zu halten müssten dann aber schon die 1500€ gehalten werden.
Dann hätte man ein Rad das über Trailtour bis Marathon und nen Nachmittag auf dem Pumptrack alles mit machen kann.
Aber ganz ehrlich als einziges Rad würde ich mir das nicht in den Keller stellen, eher als Ergänzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (12. Mai 2014)

@BODOPROBST : welche Slides, also Laufradgrößen & Federweg zauberst du für 2015 hin?


----------



## OnTheFly (12. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mit der 100kg Grenze kämpfe bin ich kein Fan von 29" das ist für Bergflöhe super aber für Schwergewichte alles andere
> als super.



Hallo Bodo, 

ich komme in guten Tagen auf ca. 110kg und würde mir gerne einen 29er Fully zulegen! Eigentlich habe ich mich schon für ein Slide 130 entschieden und warte nur auf die nächstbeste Gelegenheit nach Bonn zu kommen um mir das Baby abzuholen. 
Ich bin vor einigen Tagen ein Slide 130 9.0 in 22" probegefahren; das passt schon. Je länger ich allerdings darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Sorgen mache ich mir über die Mavic Crossroc Laufräder die recht schmal sind! Sollte ich lieber auf das Slide 130 8.0 mit breiteren Felgen zugreifen? 

Ich fahre hauptsächlich leichtes Gelände, wenig S1 und seltenst S2. 
Meine 26" Bontrager Felgen auf mein 130mm AM Fully haben 10 Jahre lang nicht gemeckert 

Danke und Gruß,
OTF


----------



## FarhatFarah (12. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Yes, ich warte auch schon darauf daß es mal ein Bike mit unterschiedlichen Laufrädern gibt. Wenn es beim Enduro fahren Sinn macht, dann sollten die Vorteile auch beim Fahrrad zu spüren sein...wann kommen die ersten Prototypen von Radon ?


Ein heißer Tipp, das gab es schon mal. 24" hinten, 26" vorne. Was hindert dich also daran, das gleiche mit 26"/27,5" nachzumachen? Es gibt genügend Auswahl bei den Gabeln, Hinterbauten ohne Yoke, x Reifengrößen. 27,5/29 wär mMn Quatsch.
Zusätzlich drängt sich mir die Frage auf, wieso etwas, das beim "Enduro fahren" Sinn macht, auch gleichzeitig beim Mtb sinnvoll sein muss. Dieser Glaube scheint ziemlich tief in den Köpfen mancher Leute verwurzelt zu sein.


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2014)

Das Vorderrad des 29" läuft schon sehr smooth über die Wege. Darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten. Daher bleibt nur die Kombi 29"/650B.
Daher macht es auch Sinn, so wie beim Enduro, die Spurstabilität durch ein großes Vorderrad sicherzustellen. Ich bin lange genug mit der KTM durch ganz Europa abseites der Piste gefahren um das ableiten zu können.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (12. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei wenn es euch gelingt Radon bei zu bringen das so was in ausreichender Menge zu verkaufen ist.



Da wäre ich auch sofort dabei.


----------



## FarhatFarah (12. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad des 29" läuft schon sehr smooth über die Wege. Darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten. Daher bleibt nur die Kombi 29"/650B.
> Daher macht es auch Sinn, so wie beim Enduro, die Spurstabilität durch ein großes Vorderrad sicherzustellen. Ich bin lange genug mit der KTM durch ganz Europa abseites der Piste gefahren um das ableiten zu können.


Dann viel Spaß bei deiner Optimierung anhand der Eckdaten motorisierter Zweiräder.

Sowas passt dann sicher auch ins Konzept







und sowas






und natürlich sowas


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2014)

Wieso mußt Du gleich so uncharmanth werden nur weil jemand nicht Deine Meinung teilt, Herr Professor


----------



## Schwitte (12. Mai 2014)

Was bei Radon ganz klar fehlt, ist ein Black Sin in 27.5", zumindest bei den kleineren Rahmengrößen!
Kleinere Leute und CCler werden es dankend annehmen. 
War letztens in Italien, da sind leichte 27.5" Carbon Hardtails ein Thema. 
Viele sind nicht wirklich glücklich mit ihren 29ern.
Da gibt es definitiv Bedarf!


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2014)

Das hatte ich auch schon angefragt, kleine Größen bis 16" mit 27,5" und ab 18" erst mit 29" anfangen. Die kleinen Leute würde es sehr freuen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Mai 2014)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich komme in guten Tagen auf ca. 110kg und würde mir gerne einen 29er Fully zulegen! Eigentlich habe ich mich schon für ein Slide 130 entschieden und warte nur auf die nächstbeste Gelegenheit nach Bonn zu kommen um mir das Baby abzuholen.
> Ich bin vor einigen Tagen ein Slide 130 9.0 in 22" probegefahren; das passt schon. Je länger ich allerdings darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Sorgen mache ich mir über die Mavic Crossroc Laufräder die recht schmal sind! Sollte ich lieber auf das Slide 130 8.0 mit breiteren Felgen zugreifen?
> ...


Die Crossroc sind durchaus die Laufräder die als die für schwere Fahrer am besten Geeignet bezeichnen würde , die Felgenbreite ist nur eine Frage für Leute die sehr geringen Luftdruck fahren, bei uns kein Tema 1,5 Bar geht da nicht.
Das Fahrwerk kommt mit den Gewicht gut klar der Stoßdämpfer auch ( Pumpe bis 20 Bar ). Reifen sind sehr Langlebig
aber für nasse Trail schwierig . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (13. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon angefragt, kleine Größen bis 16" mit 27,5" und ab 18" erst mit 29" anfangen. Die kleinen Leute würde es sehr freuen.



Habe mein 29er jetzt in die Ecke gestellt und ein 27.5er aufgebaut. Mangels brauchbaren/bezahlbaren Alternativen mit einem Rahmen aus Asien. Ich bin begeistert! Für mich ist 27.5er klar der beste Kompromiss. Viele Leute machen immer noch einen Bogen um 29er. Die gilt es mit einem 27.5er Black Sin abzuholen! Auch über Rahmengröße 16" besteht Bedarf, die Verkaufszahlen von Gaint/Scott bei den 27.5er Hardtails sprechen für sich.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (13. Mai 2014)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Habe mein 29er jetzt in die Ecke gestellt und ein 27.5er aufgebaut. Mangels brauchbaren/bezahlbaren Alternativen mit einem Rahmen aus Asien. Ich bin begeistert! Für mich ist 27.5er klar der beste Kompromiss. Viele Leute machen immer noch einen Bogen um 29er. Die gilt es mit einem 27.5er Black Sin abzuholen! Auch über Rahmengröße 16" besteht Bedarf, die Verkaufszahlen von Gaint/Scott bei den 27.5er Hardtails sprechen für sich.


Off-Topic, ich weiß: aber für welchen Rahmen hast Du Dich entschieden?


----------



## Schwitte (13. Mai 2014)

HongFu HF-FM136


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Mai 2014)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Habe mein 29er jetzt in die Ecke gestellt und ein 27.5er aufgebaut. Mangels brauchbaren/bezahlbaren Alternativen mit einem Rahmen aus Asien. Ich bin begeistert! Für mich ist 27.5er klar der beste Kompromiss. Viele Leute machen immer noch einen Bogen um 29er. Die gilt es mit einem 27.5er Black Sin abzuholen! Auch über Rahmengröße 16" besteht Bedarf, die Verkaufszahlen von Gaint/Scott bei den 27.5er Hardtails sprechen für sich.


Danke für die vielen guten Tipps und Anregungen ich werden versuchen einiges Umzusetzen, halte euch auf den laufenden .
Aber ich möchte hier mal auf unsere Fertigung eingehen. Unsere Rahmen komme heute alle aus China oder Taiwan da sitzen
heute die Hersteller die in Serie eine hohe Qualität herstellen können. Die Bikes werden in Deutschland Montiert bei einen großen
Hersteller also nicht bei uns im Haus ( Ausnahme Kinderräder kommen aus China ). Qualität Sicherung erfolgt in Zusammenarbeit mit unser unseren Hersteller . Warum sag ich das, da ein Entwurf bis zum fertigen Bike etwa 20-24 Monate läuft die normale Menge
eines Bikes bei oder über 200St. sein muß. Also bitte Versteht das manches sich nicht so Schnell umzusetzen geht.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Mai 2014)

Wem Auskünfte zu lange dauern:
Bodo Probst <[email protected]>


----------



## bik3rid3r (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
hat zwar nichts mit neuen Rädern zu tun, aber ich bräuchte die Drehmomentangaben für den Hinterbau des Radon Skeen Carbon. Da knarzt irgendwas. Ich hoffe, dass es an eventuell gelockerten Schrauben liegt.
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bik3rid3r (18. Mai 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> hat zwar nichts mit neuen Rädern zu tun, aber ich bräuchte die Drehmomentangaben für den Hinterbau des Radon Skeen Carbon. Da knarzt irgendwas. Ich hoffe, dass es an eventuell gelockerten Schrauben liegt.
> Gruß
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk




Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Die Großen Schrauben Kettenstrebe 12Nm alle anderen 8Nm.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2014)

Hey Bodo,
sorry für das Offtopic aber ich hätt auch mal kurz ne Frage rein aus neugier:

Ist es möglich nen 2012er Slide Rahmen auch auf ne Stealth Stütze umzurüsten.
Ich mein die Rahmen scheinen ja erstmal otpisch gleich zu sein, nur das der 2012er halt nich die Bohrung für den Zug hat.
Müsste man doch einfach nur an gleicher Stelle ein Löchlein bohren bzw. dremeln, oder  ?

Gruß
Hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brave-Man (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
im Thread Modellneuheiten 2015 hab ich gesehn, dass  auch evtl eine Neuauflage des Swoop kommen soll: Swoop 165 650b
Wird dieses Modell schon ab der Eurobike zuerhalten sein, oder kommt es erst 2015 auf den Markt?

Besten Dank und Grüße!


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Bodo,
> sorry für das Offtopic aber ich hätt auch mal kurz ne Frage rein aus neugier:
> 
> Ist es möglich nen 2012er Slide Rahmen auch auf ne Stealth Stütze umzurüsten.
> ...


Wir haben das Rohr an der stelle geändert , also wen ja dann Leider auf eigenes Risiko. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2014)

Brave-Man schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> im Thread Modellneuheiten 2015 hab ich gesehn, dass  auch evtl eine Neuauflage des Swoop kommen soll: Swoop 165 650b
> Wird dieses Modell schon ab der Eurobike zuerhalten sein, oder kommt es erst 2015 auf den Markt?
> 
> Besten Dank und Grüße!


Es kommt zu E. B. ein Swoop mit Pike 160 und 650B Vorderrad . Sollte kurz nach der Eurobike zu Kaufen sein.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Alle Titan Bolzen 6-8Nm die Aluschrauben( Hebel und Kettenst.) 8-10Nm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir haben das Rohr an der stelle geändert , also wen ja dann Leider auf eigenes Risiko. Gruß Bodo


 
Ah ok, sei bedankt ! Dann bleibts bei ner "normalen" Stütze


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es kommt zu E. B. ein Swoop mit Pike 160 und 650B Vorderrad . Sollte kurz nach der Eurobike zu Kaufen sein.


Wann werden die neuen Bikes offiziell vorgestellt? - zur Eurobike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (20. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es kommt zu E. B. ein Swoop mit Pike 160 und 650B Vorderrad . Sollte kurz nach der Eurobike zu Kaufen sein.



Hab genau den Umbau mit meinem 2014er Swoop vor. Passt das mit einem 650B Laufrad vorn mit der Reifenfreiheit am Unterrohr? Oder ist das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht empfehlenswert? Hinten solls bei 26" bleiben.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2014)

ofi schrieb:


> Hab genau den Umbau mit meinem 2014er Swoop vor. Passt das mit einem 650B Laufrad vorn mit der Reifenfreiheit am Unterrohr? Oder ist das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht empfehlenswert? Hinten solls bei 26" bleiben.


Wenn du eine 650B Gabel mit 160mm einbaust geht das . Auch mit der Mettoc mit 170mm. Gruß Bodo


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich mach mal gleich 2 Vorschläge.
Swoop 210 in 27,5 und ein feines AM mit 140/130( 67LW auf 35mm Vorbau optimiert mit möglichst kurzen Kettenstreben). Natürlich soll das 29 auch für härtere Gangart sein. Drops bis 1m.
Ich selber besitze 2x 26 bike. Ein AM [email protected] und ein Parkbike mit 180mm.
Am WE hab ich mal 27,5 und 29 Bikes testen können. Beide Fullys. Das 27,5 hat mich nicht überzeugen können mit den 150/150. Hingegen das 29 mit 120/120 war genial zu fahren trotz gemäßigter Geo mit langen Vorbau. Man müsste zwar mehr Nachdruck ausüben in kurven aber trotzdem geil.

Ah ja. Für das Swoop 170 kann man auch die X-Fusion HLR verbauen. Standard mäßig 170mm mit 26 oder 27,5 LRS. Da passt alles rein!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Mai 2014)

Happy Birthday Bodo Probst.

Wir wünschen dir alles Gute und bleib gesund.
Dein Radon Team Bonn.


----------



## enno112 (25. Mai 2014)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum 29. (A, B, C, .......)


----------



## duc-748S (26. Mai 2014)

Alles Gute nachträglich, Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (26. Mai 2014)

Alles Gute nachträglich und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Bikekonstruieren.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Mai 2014)

Danke an euch. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Maniac_TE (26. Mai 2014)

Alles Gute nachträglich! Und danke für die genialen Bikes! =)

Mein Slide ED von 2011 hat mittlerweile einiges mitgemacht, diverse Umbauten erfahren hat (Ok, die Kurbel ist noch orginal  ) wäre mein Vorschlag ein hybridbike 160mm mit 27,5/26, kurzer Kettenstrebe, "steilem" Sitzrohr. 
(Zusatzwünsche wären noch ein "relativ" langes oberrohr)

Alles andere macht ihr eh schon super und persönliche Vorlieben was Parts angeht kann man ja dann noch selber einrichten.

Schön verspielt und trotzdem sehr gutes Überrollverhalten, so stell ich mir seit Jahren das perfekte Bike vor =)


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Mai 2014)

Maniac_TE schrieb:


> Alles Gute nachträglich! Und danke für die genialen Bikes! =)
> 
> Mein Slide ED von 2011 hat mittlerweile einiges mitgemacht, diverse Umbauten erfahren hat (Ok, die Kurbel ist noch orginal  ) wäre mein Vorschlag ein hybridbike 160mm mit 27,5/26, kurzer Kettenstrebe, "steilem" Sitzrohr.
> (Zusatzwünsche wären noch ein "relativ" langes oberrohr)
> ...


Das haben wir doch schon ab September Swoop 165 vorn Pike 160mm 27´5" Vorderrad Monarch RT3 Debon und26" Hinterr.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Warum nur im swoop und nicht in den anderen trail Maschinen ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum nur im swoop und nicht in den anderen trail Maschinen ?


So was muss man mal Anfangen und das Ergebnis beim Swoop ist toll , aber ich wurde bei den einen Bike schon für Verr. oder
Altersd. erklärt bei mehreren ??????  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> So was muss man mal Anfangen und das Ergebnis beim Swoop ist toll , aber ich wurde bei den einen Bike schon für Verr. oder
> Altersd. erklärt bei mehreren ??????  Gruß Bodo



Das stimmt - wir müssen Bodo zügeln, dem fällt alle 5 Minuten was Neues ein - so sind die Professoren.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Dann fang mal damit an und wenn Du nächste Woche mit dem swoop fertig bist kannste gleich das nächste umstellen und zur Eurobike 2014 habt Ihr dann 3 Räder mit mixed wheels zur Auswahl, 1 x swoop, 1 x hardtail und 1 x fully. Und wenn es ums testen geht, der Odenwald liegt um die Ecke, ich komme dann mal vorbei zum Prototyp fahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum nur im swoop und nicht in den anderen trail Maschinen ?


Wenn die Geo stimmt, brauchst bei den kurzhubigeren Trailmaschinen keine unterschiedlichen Laufräder  
Realexistierendes Beispiel, für Größe M in 29 Zoll sowie vorne und hinten 120 mm Federweg von RS:
Radstand 1.145 mm
Oberrohr 607 mm
Stack 610 mm
Reach 435 mm
Lenkwinkel 68°
Sitzwinkel 73°
Kettenstrebe 431 mm

Kriegt ihr so etwas auch hin @BODOPROBST ?


----------



## marc9999 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte gerne ein fully mit Bosch antrieb sowas wie das cube stereo hybrid 140 nur im "Radon style". Slide 150 mit Bosch antrieb!!


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn die Geo stimmt, brauchst bei den kurzhubigeren Trailmaschinen keine unterschiedlichen Laufräder
> Realexistierendes Beispiel, für Größe M in 29 Zoll sowie vorne und hinten 120 mm Federweg von RS:
> Radstand 1.145 mm
> Oberrohr 607 mm
> ...



Viel zu flacher Lenkwinkel, Tendenz für abwärts.
74-75° Sitzwinkel und 70 Grad Lenkwinkel, ultimativ handlich für trails, dazu unterschiedliche Laufräder, das wäre was.

Ich finde die aktuellen Änderungen sind zu gering, es werden seit Jahren nur minimalste Änderungen vorgenommen, man könnte meinen die Geo ist zu 99,9% ausgereizt. Es muß mal was außergewöhnliches auf den Markt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2014)

@filiale 
Wurde in UK 'Trailbike of the Year', aber stimmt, hier im IBC-Forum haben sie im allgemeinen und speziellen einfach MEHR Ahnung


----------



## ron101 (27. Mai 2014)

Eine Produkterweiterung mit einem feinen Dirt Bike, eine richtige Pumptrack Maschine, wär noch was um das Portfolio abzurunden.
Es wäre dann halt wieder ein 26" Bike im Angebot.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ... dazu unterschiedliche Laufräder, das wäre was.
> ...



Was soll das bringen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2014)

@mw.dd
Eventuell ein Mehr an Agilität, aber das gibt es ja schon bei gleicher Laufradgröße am Hinterrad - wie von mir etwas weiter oben beispielhaft aufgezeigt...
Aber hier sind wir genauso im Mainstream-Bereich, wie beim Mitbewerber Rheinabwärts, also eher falsch, Diskussionen zu führen, die eher eine Minderheit nachvollziehen kann


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Eine Produkterweiterung mit einem feinen Dirt Bike, eine richtige Pumptrack Maschine, wär noch was um das Portfolio abzurunden.
> Es wäre dann halt wieder ein 26" Bike im Angebot.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Oder ein 4x mit nicht zu tiefen Tretlager, es gab ja schon mal ein Bild von einem Entwurf.
Gruß 78


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

@Trail Surfer , laß Dich doch vom Bodo ins Team mit aufnehmen und werde Assistent vom Chefentwickler...
Wir äußern nur unsere Wünsche und Ideen und Bodo kommentiert ob diese völlig unsinnig sind oder Potential haben. Aber gerne lassen wir uns auch vom Assistenten beraten  dessen Meinung offenbar von Zeitschriften gesteuert wird.

War Dein Urlaub nicht schön oder wieso bist Du so angespannt ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Mai 2014)

@filiale Danke für deinen Stellenvorschlag, nun habe ich aber gerade einen neuen Job zum 1. Juli angenommen und das schöne ist nun, deshalb darf ich sogar nochmal Urlaub machen - es geht dieses Mal ins Cilento  um aber wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, wie Bodo Probst schon schrieb - für ein Radon muss es auch Kundschaft geben. Die Thematik 'unterschiedliche Laufräder' sehe ich noch als zu exotisch, da werden die großen Versender eher keine Vorrreiterrolle spielen.
Ein paar 'Bekloppte' sollten sich aber nicht davon abhalten lassen, vielleicht gehören wir beide ja dazu ?!


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @filiale Danke für deinen Stellenvorschlag, nun habe ich aber gerade einen neuen Job zum 1. Juli angenommen und das schöne ist nun, deshalb darf ich sogar nochmal Urlaub machen - es geht dieses Mal ins Cilento  um aber wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, wie Bodo Probst schon schrieb - für ein Radon muss es auch Kundschaft geben. Die Thematik 'unterschiedliche Laufräder' sehe ich noch als zu exotisch, da werden die großen Versender eher keine Vorrreiterrolle spielen.
> Ein paar 'Bekloppte' sollten sich aber nicht davon abhalten lassen, vielleicht gehören wir beide ja dazu ?!


Danke Leute aber ich bin den Chris und Lars auch Dankbar das sie manches mal auch die Kommerzelle Seide aufzeigen die
gehört nämlich genau so dazu wie die Technik von Roten Zahlen kann keiner Leben. Denke auch nicht an ein neues Model eher
an leichte Änderungen an einen Bike wie den Slide 150. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (28. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @filiale ...aber wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, wie Bodo Probst schon schrieb - für ein Radon muss es auch Kundschaft geben. Die Thematik 'unterschiedliche Laufräder' sehe ich noch als zu exotisch, da werden die großen Versender eher keine Vorrreiterrolle spielen.
> Ein paar 'Bekloppte' sollten sich aber nicht davon abhalten lassen, vielleicht gehören wir beide ja dazu ?!


Naja wohl eher Nachreiter. Die Idee ist ja nun wirklich nicht neu. Ein nicht unbekannter Premiumhersteller aus Deutschland fährt schon fast ein Jahr auf dieser Rolle. Dies hat mich zumindest von der Begründung dieses Premiumherstellers (fängt mit "L" an und endet mit "iteville") her überzeugt. Zumindest im technischen Endurobereich macht ein größeres LR vorne Sinn. Jede LR-Größe kann somit ihre Vorteile voll entfalten.
Gruß 78


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Mai 2014)

Ist mir bekannt, allerdings haben die den Mix meines Wissens nur in Rahmengröße XL. Lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## Vincy (28. Mai 2014)

Nein, bei den anderen Rahmengrößen auch. Aber 29" ist erst ab Größe XL.
Nennt sich bei denen Scaled Sizing. http://www.liteville.de/t/22_30.html


----------



## siebenacht (28. Mai 2014)

Die ziehen das durch alle Größen mit Unterteilung nach Einsatzbereich durch. Empfohlen wird sogar für xs ein 24er Hinterrad und ein 26er Vorderrad.
Macht irgendwie Sinn, könnte aber ein Marketing-Gag sein, weil sie keine echten Rahmen für 27,5 und 29 Zoll konstruiert haben.
Gruß 78


----------

